# Other > Fun and games >  What are you listening to? 2021 Part I

## Suzi

Love these guys and their covers..

----------


## Suzi

OO My kids are sending me very different links today. The Slipknot cover from B, this one from H:

----------


## Stella180

Love Sam Tsui

----------


## Jarre



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Paula

Ive just listened to this on Spotify, Id forgotten how beautiful it is  :(inlove): 

https://youtu.be/Qp4Vn_JH17U

----------


## Stella180

And it’s for moments like this I strongly recommend high quality headphones. You hear so much more then you ever knew was even there.

----------


## Jarre

very true stella I like to listen to music on headphones as its clearer at a volume I can enjoy without annoying neighbours.

Heres one I enjoy. Badge performened by Eric Clapton and his band in 1996 at hyde park.

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

Sorry, not sorry  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Now Jax has gone nuts cos he wants to know where the squeaky toy is!

----------


## Stella180

Awww, sorry Jax.

----------


## Suzi

Rofl, I've had some seriously weird looks from our puppies!

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------

Paula (18-01-21),Suzi (18-01-21)

----------


## Paula

What an amazing talent he has!

----------


## Stella180

He’s been on a journey for sure.

----------


## Stella180

Sounds as good today as when it was released...

----------


## Suzi

Cello metal... Who'd have thunk that was a thing??

----------


## Suzi

Stay with it, this is fab..

----------


## Paula

Oh those poor cellos.......

----------


## Suzi

I thought you'd love it!  :):

----------


## Stella180

Sounds even better with headphones on

----------


## Suzi

That's beautiful! Such a great version. Thank you for sharing!

----------


## Stella180

There is more where that came from.

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

I should probably apologise for this but...

----------


## Suzi

Gazza? You give us Gazza? What have I done to deserve that?

----------


## Stella180

It could be worse...

----------


## Paula

I refuse to even open that link

----------


## Stella180

Hahaha, but you love your 80s music Paula lol

----------


## Paula

That is not going to be what I call music

----------


## Stella180

Don’t you remember that classic? It was a Top 20 hit in 1987.

----------


## Paula

Vaguely, I think I must have blocked it out  :O:

----------


## Suzi

> I refuse to even open that link


Me too!

----------


## Stella180



----------

Paula (02-02-21),Suzi (02-02-21)

----------


## Paula

Thats a lot better!

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

I have to share one of my favourite movie moments ever. Still gives me goosebumps.

----------


## Suzi

Me too!!!!

----------


## Stella180

Get out of your seat and boogie on down to this disco classic

----------

Suzi (05-02-21)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Suzi

Good stuff!

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (07-02-21)

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (07-02-21)

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (07-02-21)

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (07-02-21)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------

Paula (14-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

Nice choices..

----------


## Paula

:(inlove):

----------


## Stella180

Ive been debating for almost 2hrs if I should share this video or just post the official music video. This is really hard for me for several reasons. This was the 30th Anniversary concert celebrating MJs career. It was also the last concert her performed because he died before his This Is It show began. Even though this was years before his death you can clearly see that he was not in a good way, or maybe its just clear to me? Im so glad I got the chance to see him perform live at Wembley in 1998. An ex boyfriend bought the tickets as a birthday gift but the show was two months after and happened to fall on my parents anniversary. Anyway here it is...

----------


## Suzi

I think his life is one that will always spark controversy, but he was an amazing artist.

----------


## Stella180

Cher and Cher alike...

----------

Paula (18-02-21)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

I found it hard to pick one from my playlist of inspirational tunes, which some on the lovely members here, past and present helped me to compile so Ill give you a few to enjoy. This first video Ive chosen because of its story of a woman finding her confidences for the moment she sets herself free is amazing. So much emotion and so pure.

----------

Paula (19-02-21)

----------


## Stella180

This is another great song and rather than going with the original, well...just read the description.

----------


## Stella180

Not only and incredible song from a fantastic artist but the contemporary dance in the video is breathtaking

----------


## Suzi

I adore that video and rather adore P!nk too  :O:

----------


## Stella180

I have a lot of respect for Pink. She is a proper role model for woman. While other young artists like Brittany Spears and Christina Aguilera were sexing it up (and let’s be honest here the video for baby hit me one more was disturbing) she didn’t degrade herself like them. She has always been a symbol of what real women need to be. We’re not just sex toys there to look pretty and do what the man wants in order to have a career. She is strong and independent and respectful. She is talented assertive and confident. She is a great example to women around the world and I love that about her.


Her music ain’t too shabby either  :O:

----------

Paula (19-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely!

----------


## Stella180

Stunning! A chip off the old block.

----------


## Suzi

He really is...

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------

Paula (25-02-21)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

revisited an old site I used to frequent back in the day amd found this gem, if it works, it works.

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Suzi

Alice Coopers new album: Detroit stories. Old Rock and Blues influenced...

----------


## Stella180

I'm surprised Alice Cooper is still alive let alone producing music. I liked his stuff in the 70's and 80's but he started getting a bit weird in the 90's and the music deteriorated. Not loving this one either I'm afraid.

----------


## Paula

After her appearance on Graham Norton last night, Im listening to this right now :): 

https://open.spotify.com/user/spotif...TMu6k4lIdQRDSg

----------


## Suzi

Nice..

----------


## Suzi

I LOVE Bob Marley and this song has a special place in my heart. This is awesome

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Suzi

OMG This is sooooo awesome!

----------

Stella180 (23-03-21)

----------


## Suzi

This is really catchy!

----------

Paula (24-03-21)

----------


## Stella180

I came across that guy a while ago. This was the first song I heard

----------

Suzi (24-03-21)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

I'm feeling good this morning which means I have to urge to share some epic tunes. Let the spamming begin...

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

One of those epic movie moments

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (09-04-21)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (21-04-21)

----------


## Stella180

This dude makes me laugh

----------


## Stella180

Is it just me on or does this have serious Stevie Nicks vibes...

----------


## Paula

It does. Shes talented, Ive always thought so, but Katie loved Hannah Montana and I cant see her any other way  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Yeah I kinda struggle with that too

----------


## Stella180

Saw this and was mildly amusing

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (01-06-21)

----------


## Stella180

Hey Suzi, a band you could use for this months daily reminders  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Erm, don't see the link to Pride?

----------


## Stella180

Billy Joe Armstrong is bisexual.

----------


## Suzi

OO I did not know that! Thanks love!

----------


## Stella180



----------

Paula (08-06-21)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Paula

> 


Love this! It was my ringtone for years  :O:

----------

Stella180 (08-06-21)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

I’ll just enjoy these 9 and a half minute of sheer genius alone cos appears no one here appreciates this kinda quality  :P:

----------


## Suzi

Ahh, but that's not a cover is it? Therefore, it has no place in this thread  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Yes I think you’ll find is has every right to be in this thread  :O: 

Pay attention Boss Lady lol

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):  Point noticed  :O:  Actually I love that too....

----------


## Stella180

Was listening to this of the way home earlier

----------


## Stella180

I here there is a bit of a kick about going on at Wembley tonight so to get in the mood

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (12-07-21)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (02-08-21)

----------


## Stella180

Time to share a few tunes I think…

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Suzi

Cool choices!

----------


## Stella180

Fancied a full English so popped to a local cafe and heard this banger on the radio so had to share

----------

Suzi (12-09-21)

----------


## Stella180

After my trip to the cinema today I had to drop this one

----------

Suzi (12-09-21)

----------


## Stella180

I’ve just learned that Yiddish Rock is an actual thing

----------

Suzi (18-09-21)

----------


## Stella180

Have had this stuck in my head all afternoon and I hate to have all the fun. You’re welcome

----------


## Suzi

Ewww....

----------


## Suzi



----------

Stella180 (12-10-21)

----------


## Suzi



----------

Paula (12-10-21),Stella180 (12-10-21)

----------


## Paula

Beautiful song

----------

Stella180 (12-10-21)

----------


## Suzi

I've always loved it. I guess in a cheesy way it's one that's always meant a lot to me as a bit of an anthem...

----------

Stella180 (12-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

Strong message.

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (23-10-21)

----------


## Suzi



----------

Stella180 (06-11-21)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

Pretty much my whole life I have appreciated the music of Michael Jackson but today I had to listen to this song on repeat in the car cos it just spoke out to me. Everything about this song is awesome but what you focus on the bass line and the vocal layers you realise how incredible MJs talent lies

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

Sorry, not sorry

----------


## Suzi

I know this isn't everyone's cup of tea, but I found this and I love it... 

I love how they are breaking so many stereotypes of young black men singing together, especially sacred music, acappella and in a stairwell. They are so talented!

----------

Stella180 (30-12-21)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

I’ve probably told you all this a hundred times or more but you know how darts player on tv have walk on music on the way to the stage? Well when I first played county darts this was my walk on song…

----------


## Stella180

Woke up to the sad news that Meatloaf had passed away. I guess heaven got fed up of waiting.

----------


## Suzi

I'm gutted, I've loved his music for so long. An essential part of my teenage (and always) years. The first gig I went to. So sad... 

Managed to click on this by accident this morning, loved it, sharing it.

----------


## Stella180

After watching the 4 part documentary about Janet Jackson it has actually left me feeling really sad. I picked this performance as it was the year I was looking forward to see Janet live. I had my tickets and was really excited but it didn’t happen because 3 months before I was due to see her a bunch of extremists hijacked some planes and flew them into the twin towers As a result of the fears around air travel the tour was cancelled. 

This song was originally written as a tribute to her friends who had died from AIDS but translates well to those who lost there lives in the twin towers attack being reunited with other loved ones on the other side. Sorry for the story telling, I could’ve just posted the video and shut up but I felt the need to share.

----------

Suzi (31-01-22)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you for sharing. It helps make the music have even more poignance.

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Suzi

This has a special place in my heart....

----------

Stella180 (02-02-22)

----------


## Stella180

That song came up in conversation twice in the past 24hrs. Cracking tune.

----------

Suzi (02-02-22)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Suzi

That's a blast from the past!

----------


## Stella180

It’s a choooon!

----------


## Suzi

Isn't it! 
I struggled between that one and this: So I thought I'd give you both!

----------

Stella180 (03-02-22)

----------


## Stella180

Another epic track. Love it.

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (06-02-22)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

Had this stuck in my head all day so I had to share. Your welcome. Ireland’s Eurovision legend…

----------

Suzi (16-02-22)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Paula

This is my nephews bands new song. Im soooo proud (hes the drummer)

https://open.spotify.com/track/09uSO...T9WXzOARwPHUNA

----------


## Paula

https://www.facebook.com/589145068/p...8301843165069/

A great review for Liberty

----------


## Stella180

I’m guessing the Red Hot Chili Peppers are an influence. I like their sound.

----------

Paula (26-02-22)

----------


## Suzi

> This is my nephews bands new song. Im soooo proud (hes the drummer)
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/track/09uSO...T9WXzOARwPHUNA


They're good!

----------

Paula (26-02-22)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

Treating myself to breakfast in a local cafe and this came on the radio…

----------

Suzi (01-03-22)

----------


## Suzi

I just can't get this out of my head! I've had the soundtrack playing to study to, but this gets in my head every single day/time....

----------

Stella180 (01-03-22)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Paula

RIP Tom Parker

https://youtu.be/4oPddS8HujA

----------


## Suzi

I love that song. I agree, RIP. 33 is no age at all. He managed to get his autobiography out before he passed which was his aim. There have been so many lovely messages from the other Wanted "family" as well as the wider populations. The brain tumour charity has been really grateful regarding the money and awareness he's raised for them. 
The Wanted used to be H's favourite band, so I know most of the words to many of their songs....

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Suzi

OO what did you share?

----------


## Stella180

Can you not see it?

----------


## Suzi

Nope video unavailable...

----------


## Stella180

https://youtu.be/lyXJ17hTH3M

----------


## Paula

:(: ..

----------


## Suzi

So sad...

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

Playing random tunes on Spotify and this old skill banger came on.

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

Not sure how I feel about this so Ill let you decide




(Also wondering how long I can continue to get away with posting on this thread lol)

----------


## Stella180

I really should go to sleep

----------

